# A Westbury 'Seagull'



## Tomlinson (Mar 7, 2017)

I rather like the engines designed by E. T. Westbury. The 'chunky' castings can result in a pleasing finished engine.



Construction photos.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6QkfCSsH1D-Yjc1cENnRDhlUVU?usp=sharing


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice!  I like the color. Looks good.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Mar 7, 2017)

Tomlinson, this is your work?


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 7, 2017)

hello Charles.

yes, this is one of my projects, not my design, of course, but as I have mentioned before I am a fan of E. T. Westbury designs.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Mar 7, 2017)

A very nice job too. Has it run? Some of the alterations seem strangely familiar?


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello Charles.

Yes, the engine has run, many times when I first completed it. 
I had problems with plugs oiling and swapped over the cylinder heads.
I even bought two commercial spark plugs but it didn't like these at all.
When I got it to run consistently I then painted it, test run it again a few times, and now it sits on the bookshelf with the others.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Mar 8, 2017)

I was interested to see that we had both arrived at the same solution for the built-up camshaft:

http://www.charleslamont.me.uk/Seagull/camshaft.html


----------

